# الفلسفة المسيحية



## Alsinner (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*الفلسفة المسيحية

المسيحية كديانة لا تحتاج إلى الفلسفة 

لأن المسيحية في ذاتها هي أقوى فلسفة 

فلا توجد ديانة في العالم تتحدث عن إله محب يخلق بالحب و يغفر بالحب و يدنو إلى خليقته ليفديها بكل الحب

ويتنازل ليكون عبداً بكل الحب ويتواضع ليغسل أرجل تلاميذه الذين هم في الحقيقة عبيده بكل الحب

و يرتفع إلى الصليب مرفوضاً من عبيده  مـُهاناً  بكل الحب

ويغفر للذين صلبوه وهو في شدة الألم النفسي الذي هو أقوى من الألم الجسدي بكل الحب

و يقوم الله ناصراً أولاده على الموت العدو الأول للإنسان ليحرره بكل الحب

ويصعد إلى السماء مرسلاً لنا المعزي الروح القدس أعز شئ لديه وأعظم العطايا 

 إنجيل معلمنا يوحنا 16:7

روح الحق الذي يعرفنا جميع الحق ويرشدنا إلى جميع الحق


بملء الحب أعطى وغفر وصــُلب ونادى الخطاه وقام و أقامنا معه وصعد وأعطانا روحه القدوس

إن إلهنا هو إله الحب

إلهنا اله محب و حنون و رقيق المشاعر فقط نحن نقرع وهو يفتح لنا  

مسيحيتنا هي الحب

 وَمَنْ لاَ يُحِب ُّلَمْ يَعْرِفِ اللهَ، لأَنَّ اللهَ مَحَبَّةٌ  (  رسالة معلمنا يوحنا الرسول الأولى 4: 8 )*


----------



## النهيسى (23 أكتوبر 2009)

أشكرك

للموضوع الجميل

الرب يباركك​


----------



## الأخت مايا (23 أكتوبر 2009)

كل الشكر على هذا الموضوع الجميل
الله يباركك


----------



## HappyButterfly (23 أكتوبر 2009)

* المسيحية كديانة لا تحتاج إلى الفلسفة 

لأن المسيحية في ذاتها  ا هي أقوى فلسفة​*
*موضوع روعة بجد 

ميرسى لك كتير Alsinner
المسيح معك ويباركك *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Alsinner (24 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرسي ليكي تاسوني ماريا
و ليكي يا أختي Didi
و ل Koko Man

إذكروني في صلواتكم


----------

